# Oracle touch grind setting problem



## Guest (Sep 4, 2020)

Hi guys, I was wondering if you have any idea what's going on with my Oracle touch. The coffee maker was less than 3 months old when I noticed that the grind setting cursor keeps changing without operating it. I choose the desired setting and before starting to brew the cursor moves usually down then I try to set it back and the setting is unchanged. Sometimes the cursor keeps moving even when the brewing is in progress but the quality of the coffee is not affected. Sage was notified about this and they will send someone to take a look at it. Anyone had any issues like this?


----------

